# IVF abroad with donor sperm



## Zita (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

We are looking for clinics abroad who offer IVF for samesex couples in Europe.Any ideas?
Experiences?Prices?
Has anyone here had IVF with their partner's egg abroad?
Sorry for all these questions but I thought this is probably thebest place to ask.We had 2 attempts in the UK both BFN and after some time off(2 years) we feel like is time to get back on the track. 
Any advice welcomed!

Thanks,

Zeta


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I am hoping to make it to the Czech Republic this year and I will be going to the Reprofit clinic. The price for using your own eggs
is about 3000 Euros so much cheaper than here. That includes, donor sperm, all drugs needed for IVF, ICSI included, freezing remaining embryos, storage of embryos, everything basically. There would be no extras at all except flights, hotel and food costs.

Their success rates are better than all the clinics here, around 52% or about 48% if you were using anon donor eggs.

The doctors there are really helpful, will accommodate you as much as they can, and don't have any problem with lesbian couples and they allow you to take your own surrogate so I am sure they would be fine with one partner taking the other's eggs.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Feistyblue - I just got my BFP at Reprofit   . Its a lovely lovely clinic   
xxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Feistyblue said:


> I am hoping to make it to the Czech Republic this year and I will be going to the Reprofit clinic. The price for using your own eggs
> is about 3000 Euros so much cheaper than here. That includes, donor sperm, all drugs needed for IVF, ICSI included, freezing remaining embryos, storage of embryos, everything basically. There would be no extras at all except flights, hotel and food costs.


Wow! Great success rates and great price! 
Good luck for your treatment there Feistyblue, I hope that it finally works out for you x

Sounds like a good starting point for you Zeta, with such a glowing recommendation from LadyLottie


----------



## katy83 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Zeta,

We are going to a clinic in Hungary for a consultation on the 5th of July.I have been told that the hungarian law does not recognize lesbian relationships but i will be able to have treatment as a single woman.IVF with donor sperm is £1400 plus the drugs that will probably cost around £600.You also need to consider the travel and hotel costs.We booked a hotel for 4 nights for £120 and will fly with easyjet from gatwick.Our tickets were just under £200.We made some rough calculations and the hole cycle with everything included comes to around £3000.The full pricelist and a lot of extra info is on their website. www.cheapivf.co.uk  I can't remember the success rates  but i know that they are much higher than here. I think is worth to have a look or give them a call.They are always very nice when i call them. I will let you know how the consultation went if u are still interested. x

Katy

/links


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Do bear in mind that if you go abroad for donor sperm treatment, the law won't necessarily apply in the same way as it would here.

Check the position as regards anonymity - your child might not have the same rights to information about the donor as they would over here.

Also, if you are not civil partners you might want to register before you conceive if you are keen to both be legal parents - an unregistered lesbian partner can only be named on the birth certificate if you conceive at a UK clinic (and sign the right forms).  If you are civil partners the non-birth mother can be named on the birth certificate no matter where in the world you conceive.

Best of luck

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

